# Cwm Coke Works Wales May2010



## diehardlove (May 10, 2010)

Ive posted much recently as been busy exploring , went here with fazy djbinks and uw,



Cwm coke works opened in 1958. It was designed to centralise and maintain the production of South Wales foundry coke. The coal mined at Cwm was very suitable for foundry coke given its low sulphur content. Cwm Colliery was closed by the NCB in 1986 and the coke works ceased production in June 2002.


----------



## Kent-urbex (May 10, 2010)

nice report, got to get my self here soon


----------



## TK421 (May 10, 2010)

Stunning location, stunning photos, in a word.......nice

Love seeing shots of this place, well done mate!


----------



## davetdi (May 10, 2010)

great views - quite high up there eh!


----------



## Urban-Warrior (May 11, 2010)

Kent-urbex said:


> nice report, got to get my self here soon



Just watch out for secca and their dog .... although the dog is lovely and tame dhl ended up stroking it


----------



## diehardlove (May 11, 2010)

Urban-Warrior said:


> Just watch out for secca and their dog .... although the dog is lovely and tame dhl ended up stroking it



i love that dog after it got over bitting me it was a sweety and i played with its belly and it starting messing with me got a pic but security details are not allowed to be spoke about urban warrior


----------



## Urban-Warrior (May 11, 2010)

diehardlove said:


> i love that dog after it got over bitting me it was a sweety and i played with its belly and it starting messing with me got a pic but security details are not allowed to be spoke about urban warrior



Am sure the dog they wont mind.. he was a lovely fella in the end


----------



## mr_bones (May 11, 2010)

Very nicely done mate. Great shots.


----------



## diehardlove (May 11, 2010)

mr_bones said:


> Very nicely done mate. Great shots.



thanks mate shame you could not make this weekend


----------



## smileysal (May 13, 2010)

Excellent pics mate, it's a fantastic place isn't it? We ran out of time the last time we were there as had to drive back up to Derbyshire and pick up my youngest. We need to go back the next time we're down at Pauls. i can see from your pics we've missed quite a lot, even though we were there for hours lol. 

Were the shunters still there? one was on it's side when we visited. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## sj9966 (May 18, 2010)

Great stuff Mate, this is one place I need to visit.


----------



## evo_mad (May 19, 2010)

Great pics, nice to see it's still there.

Did you manage to get up the far end to the repair workshops?

There was a yellow MG wedged in the doorway of one of the rooms and a large piñata on the table inside.


----------



## Cardiff1927 (Aug 6, 2010)

*OS Map*

Hello, Would I be right in saying there is a Public Right of Way through the works?


----------



## krela (Aug 6, 2010)

No you would be wrong.


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 6, 2010)

krela said:


> No you would be wrong.



I wish!!!

I was promised a guide round here but got let down.


----------



## tommo (Aug 6, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> I wish!!!
> 
> I was promised a guide round here but got let down.



i am sure we would be ok round there stu,


----------



## klempner69 (Aug 6, 2010)

t_o_m_m_o said:


> i am sure we would be ok round there stu,



I guess we would..you know me and my guarantees!!!


----------



## chelle (Aug 6, 2010)

*cwm coke*



klempner69 said:


> I guess we would..you know me and my guarantees!!!



June 25th 2011 sound good as i will be at Cardiff for the british speedway grand prix


----------



## Cardiff1927 (Aug 6, 2010)

http://www.multimap.com/maps/?qs=beddau&countryCode=GB#map=51.56408,-3.34881|17|4&dp=os&bd=useful_information&loc=GB:51.55581:-3.35605:14|beddau|Beddau,%20Pontypridd,%20Mid%20Glamorgan,%20Wales,%20CF38%202

Just drag the map a little north....isn't that a Right of Way?


----------



## Wallsey (Aug 6, 2010)

Very Interesting, Great Pictures


----------



## krela (Aug 7, 2010)

Cardiff1927 said:


> http://www.multimap.com/maps/?qs=beddau&countryCode=GB#map=51.56408,-3.34881|17|4&dp=os&bd=useful_information&loc=GB:51.55581:-3.35605:14|beddau|Beddau,%20Pontypridd,%20Mid%20Glamorgan,%20Wales,%20CF38%202
> 
> Just drag the map a little north....isn't that a Right of Way?



Just because the ordinance survey says so, doesn't make it so.


----------



## krela (Aug 7, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> I wish!!!
> 
> I was promised a guide round here but got let down.



Ahem. *cough*


----------



## Engineer (Aug 7, 2010)

*Cwm Coke.*



krela said:


> Just because the ordinance survey says so, doesn't make it so.



The right of way is along the roadway that leads north to Coedcae-du as shown on the 1:50000 map but for some unknown reason it's marked as going through the plant on the 1:25000 map.


----------



## Cardiff1927 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Right of Way*

Just got back from Cwm Coke Works.... There deffo. is NO Right of Way, I apologise, sorry.


----------



## Cardiff1927 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Today....*

The only thing I can add on this thread from today is that the two below are listed....


----------

